# Luna Node Dynamic now available in Montreal (OVH BHS)!



## lunanode (Apr 30, 2015)

We're excited to announce the launch of our second region, in Montreal in the OVH BHS datacenter! You can launch Montreal virtual machines from the "Create VM" sidebar option in the lndynamic panel.

https://dynamic.lunanode.com/

All of the same cloud features that we offer in Toronto are also available in Montreal: detachable volumes, live snapshotting, private virtual networks, startup scripts, and of course hourly billing. Montreal instances also come with OVH's standard DDoS filtering system so that your services can stay online even in the face of network-layer denial of service attacks.

Existing images (templates, ISOs, and snapshots) can be copied between regions: select the image from the Images sidebar tab, and then scroll down to the image replication tool.

We believe the Montreal region is a good complement to our existing Toronto region as it is within close proximity/latency, but still in a separate location, so that you can replicate services and data between the regions if desired for redundancy.

If you are running applications that require low disk latency: disk performance should also be improved in the Montreal region as we are using larger SSD's for caching, as well as a better RAID controller.


----------

